# John Deere, Isuzu and Supreme Corporation Collaborate on New Truck Line for Green Ind



## Live Oak

This sounds interesting but I am kinda disappointed that this truck will most likely NOT be equipped with a John Deere engine. I am still looking for a nice crew cab 4WD John Deere pickup truck powered by a 6068 John Deere! 

John Deere, Isuzu and Supreme Corporation Collaborate on New Truck Line for Green Industry  

Cary, N.C. (December 18, 2006) — John Deere has teamed up two other industry leaders, Isuzu and Supreme Corporation to co-promote a variety of vehicles that every landscaper needs - trucks and zero-turn mowers. 

Together, each company has worked to create a variety of vehicles designed for the landscaping, lawn care, and green industries. The Isuzu W-Series and General Motors N-Series John Deere Collection consists of three truck models that reinforce the quality, durability and convenience landscape professionals are looking for. 

"We are very excited about this partnership and these product lines," said Sean Sundberg, B2B segment planning manager, John Deere. "At John Deere, we are committed to providing professional landscapers with all the tools they need to accomplish everyday tasks more efficiently, and the John Deere Collection trucks along with the John Deere Z-TraksTM accomplish exactly that." 

The flagship of John Deere’s professional mowing equipment line, the Z-Trak offers landscapers the ultimate in productivity and performance with the 7 Iron IITM and Mulch-on-DemandTM seven-gauge stamped-steel mower decks. Consisting of seven different models with several different deck sizes, the customer can find the right combination to meet his needs. 

Each of the John Deere Collection trucks will feature the prominent John Deere green color and branding, and will be built on the Isuzu/General Motors N/W Series chassis to ensure its ability to handle tough job sites. The collection is made up of the following three models: 


VanScaper offers a fully enclosed truck body with a fold-down rear ramp that allows contractors to easily drive lawn mowers and other equipment in and out of the truck. Additional conveniences include interior racks to keep equipment organized and a side door for easy access. 


The John Deere Stake Bodies provide ample space for hauling tools and supplies. They feature a spring-lock tie-down system and bolted rack connectors that allow one person to remove side rails for accessibility from any direction, or conversion into a flatbed for oversized loads. A hoist option converts the Stake Body to a dump truck for delivery of mulch or rock. 


LandScaper lets contractors haul large loads, while maintaining high visibility and easy maneuverability for drivers. Its fold-down ramp allows for driving on and off, and optional equipment racks and storage box help keep things organized. 

The John Deere, Isuzu, and Supreme promotion debuts at the Green Industry Expo, which takes place November 2-4, 2006, in Columbus, Ohio. To jump-start the launch, John Deere, Isuzu, and Supreme are now offering limited-time, special promotions for new buyers of 2006 or 2007 gas or diesel Isuzu N-Series trucks with Supreme landscape bodies along with the $500 coupon on the John Deere Z-Trak. 

"The Green Industry Expo is an ideal opportunity to introduce this new product line to our target audience," said Sundberg. "And the special promotions are a great incentive for customers to get a first-hand look at our unique products." 


Here is what the trucks are supposed to look like.

Supreme Corporation Launches New Product Line For Green Industry

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=92832">


----------

